# Walker Mower Snow Plow - Video



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

Here is a quick video of our Walker Mower we use for sidewalks. Awesome machine!


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

And another one:


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Do you keep it on site?


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

No, we actually haul them from site to site on trailers. We have 2 of them. We also have the snowblower attachment that we switch to when the snow gets too deep. They are HUGE time savers and we rely on them tremendously.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks like it works well for you!


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

We built a custom enclosure, but that did not work out too well, LOL. You can see some of the remaining pipework on it.


----------



## Grassman1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Briankook said:


> Here is a quick video of our Walker Mower we use for sidewalks. Awesome machine!


Do you still use walker for plowing? The reason I'm asking is I would like to get a plow on mine but don't want to waste my money if it's trash
Thanks for your help


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Briankook said:


> And another one:


Looks productive to me. lowred: Thumbs Up


----------



## Grassman1 (Nov 13, 2017)

FredG said:


> Looks productive to me. lowred: Thumbs Up


I was wondering how much snow it can actually push


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks light and fluffy 
Not sure I want my $15,000 mower out in the snow 
Rather use a cheap atv 

But I wonder as well if blower is any good as well


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Grassman1 said:


> I was wondering how much snow it can actually push


Typically a machine that size is better with a blower, But it seemed to be working well.


----------

